# door button causes alarm to sound



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

2015 Murano platinum with smart key fob. Several times recently when returning to car the alarm has sounded when I have pressed the door handle button. I have had to dig out the fob and press the lock button to make it stop. Has anyone else had this happen? I once had a car with a viper alarm that did this to let me know that the alarm had been triggered in my absence. (shock sensor) but the Murano does not have this feature


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I have experienced the Fob not being recognized: 1.) The door not responding to either being locked or opened by the touch button and 2.) The car not starting. In the case of the car not starting it finally did on the third try and the doors could only be activated by manually engaging the fob.


----------

